# Cat's Paw Protective Sole



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about the "Cat's Paw" protective sole? I haven't turned up anything good on the forum search or google.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Cat's Paw was acquired by American Biltrite in the 60's. The company hasn't done well of late. Here's what I could find on the rubber sole products:


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Not much info there--none of the links on the website work.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> Not much info there--none of the links on the website work.


Actually, they work...but oddly, most of them are linked to MS Word files of catalog-type pages. If these aren't downloading in your browser, I suppose you could just call them. Their phone number is listed at the bottom of the web site.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

*Cat's Paw*

I typically like to get a topy on my leather-souled shoes as I tend to wear them through quickly. I once, and only once tried the Cat's Paw. It did last very long at all. I have since asked the cobbler to use a very thin Vibram topy. I have never worn through a Vibram one. I have many shoes that I had to throw away for other reasons and had not worn through the sole.


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

*Protective soling products*

Stop looking for cats paw. The company merged with Biltrite and then was bought out by Quabaug and now is called QB Soling. The name you will recognize is Vibram. Vibram has several tred designs for their protective soling products, including matching toplifts. Topy brand is the longest wearing sole protector. Most shoe repair shops will do this type of work. The best time is when the shoe is new or slightly worn.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I believe HD is interested due to a recent ebay acquisition, not because he was intending to use the brand himself. I picked up a pair of ebay shoes with a Cat's Paw replacement heel some months ago. I think it was simply a fairly common heel replacement brand, Doc.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I believe HD is interested due to a recent ebay acquisition, not because he was intending to use the brand himself. I picked up a pair of ebay shoes with a Cat's Paw replacement heel some months ago. I think it was simply a fairly common heel replacement brand, Doc.


Good eye, AlanC! I was wondering if the replacement was an indication of care or abuse. I'll find out soon enough. Best,
HD


----------

